# What new lawn tractors offer both gear tranny and full-pressure lube engine?



## n-heptane (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello. What new 2019 model year lawn tractors out there offer both a transmission with a discreet number of speeds (5-, 6-, 7-speed, etc.) and an engine with full-pressure lubrication and oil filter? Non-automatic/non-hydrostatic transmissions seem like they’re getting harder and harder to come by, and even harder to find with a full-pressure lube engine. I know that Troy-Bilt’s Pony 42T offers this combo. Poulan Pro’s PP17G42 offered this combo, but it sounds like this tractor is no longer made, and the PP175G42 which replaces it doesn’t have full-pressure lube. Not sure I feel the best about the PowerMore (Chinese built) 420cc engine in the Pony 42T, and would rather have something U.S. or Japanese built like a Kohler or Kawasaki, but seems my choices are kind of limited! Thank you for the feedback.


----------

